# The Law (Angry Charles)



## twebb6778 (Mar 5, 2020)

My girlfriend is a huge Judge Dredd nerd, so I decided to use that as the theme for this one. 

Pretty straight forward and excellent sounding build, the mid control is especially useful. Clipping LEDs on the face of the pedal for an awesome glowing red eye effect.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 5, 2020)

Hell yeah! That’s awesome, nice work.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 5, 2020)

Well done!  Very intense artwork.  The glowing eyes are way cool.


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks guys! My decals are turning out really well after lots of practice. It's always a good feeling when the circuit works _and _the enclosure both turn out great.


----------



## Barry (Mar 5, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks great, love the artwork!


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 5, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Thanks guys! My decals are turning out really well after lots of practice. It's always a good feeling when the circuit works _and _the enclosure both turn out great.




Great work on the decals....man that looks awesome 

Congrats

Mike


----------



## ericwood (Mar 5, 2020)

love the clipping LEDs on the outside!


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 5, 2020)

ericwood said:


> love the clipping LEDs on the outside!


Cheers!

It was a little extra work to make sure everything lined up, but I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------

